# Volkswagen Golf Plus VI Revealed



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *Volkswagen* »_Within just three and a half years, the Golf Plus has made a name for itself as an established product in the Golf lineup. Its brand identity: clever like a van, compact like a Golf. Over this time period, more than 500,000 car drivers across Europe chose a plus in interior and seat heights, a plus in variability, and finally a plus in comfort. This is now being followed up by a Volkswagen Golf Plus VI that has been improved in many aspects. Volkswagen is presenting it as a world premiere at the Bologna Motor Show (December 03 to 14). European-wide market launch of the new generation Volkswagen Golf Plus VI will already take place in March 2009.
Visually, the new “Plus” forges a link to the classic body style of the just introduced sixth Golf generation. This is especially apparent at the front end. Also redesigned are the rear bumper and the roof rails. New steel and alloy wheels in a variety of sizes round out the exterior package of visual modifications. Inside, the further improved Volkswagen Golf Plus VI sports details like new upholstery materials and details also implemented in the Golf such as its instruments, steering wheel options and user interface for the automatic climate control system (Climatronic).
Technically, the Golf Plus also implements details that the new Golf introduced for the first time in this Volkswagen segment. They include the new, fuel-efficient and very quiet common rail turbo-diesel engines (66 kW / 90 PS to 103 kW / 140 PS). The common rail TDIs reduce average fuel consumption by up to 0.8 liter per 100 kilometers.

As on the classic Golf, the conventional automatic transmission was also eliminated on the Golf Plus and replaced by 6-speed and 7-speed dual clutch transmissions (DSG) that are as fuel efficient as they are agile. Also new aboard the Volkswagen Golf Plus VI are the optional “Adaptive Cruise Control” (ACC), “Park Assist” parking assistant and rearview camera. Last but not least, the equipment lines were restructured too (Trendline, Comfortline and Highline as top version).
Visual appearance in style of the new “Volkswagen design DNA”
The Golf has always exhibited an unmistakable and linear design. And this not only applies to the original form of the classic car; it is also true of the “specialists” on the Golf team – successful Volkswagens like the “GTI”, “Variant” and certainly the “Plus” as well. With the recent launch of the sixth generation of Golfs, this model series is experiencing a new level of maturity in its timeless and confident styling and design. This is based on the newly developed “Volkswagen design DNA”. A key aspect here is the car’s extremely high level of value. Key elements of the design language developed by the team led by Walter de Silva are now characteristics of the new Golf Plus too. And indeed in the car’s front area:
New front end
Dominant here is the horizontally aligned band of the radiator grille between the new headlight design (with standard daytime running lights); it consists of two high-gloss black cross-bars in which the VW logo is integrated. On the Highline version, each of these bars has a narrow strip of chrome at its upper end. The lines of the new bumper match those of the radiator grille. In the space below the bumper, designed in black, there is another air inlet and the fog lights that are worked into the outer areas as well as a chrome surround around the inlet screen. The fog lights also assume the new function of static turning lights being introduced on this model. This much is certain: the new front end design and distinctive headlights give the Volkswagen Golf Plus VI a significantly more dynamic and high-end appearance.
Modified rear end
In the rear, designers have restyled the bumper. The results: a plus in dynamics and precision. The bumper is now completely painted in car color. The only exception is the lower area, where there is a high-gloss black segment in the center giving the visual effect of a diffuser. High-visibility reflectors were also integrated in the lower section of the bumper. The taillights with their LED technology were styled in a new dark red (“Cherry red”).
Side profile with new roof rails
The side profile of the Golf Plus has remained largely unchanged. However, new roof rails were integrated more harmoniously into the car’s overall line. Compared to its predecessor, this car is lower in profile, more refined, and it is painted silver starting with the Highline (Trendline and Comfortline: black). In its side profile, the new wheel designs are also conspicuous. Even the base version gets new full wheel covers. In the upscale direction, the lineup of wheel-tire combinations is rounded out by the new 18-inch “Bilbao” alloy wheel design from Volkswagen Individual.
Interior
The Volkswagen Golf Plus VI, always offered as a four-door with a large hatch is one of the most variable and practical vehicles of its class. Some ways in which these qualities are realized: the slightly elevated and very upright seating position, rear bench seat (split 40:60 and folding, seatback split 40:20:40) with 160 millimeters of longitudinal adjustment, optional folding front passenger seat, variable cargo floor, a storage concept that has been thought through to the last detail and ample space for passengers and their luggage.
New instruments and automatic climate control
The instruments now have the same look as those in the new Golf, Passat and Passat CC. Dominant here are the two round instru­ments in brushed chrome surrounds that are even supplied in the base equipment version. Instru­ment scaling is backlit in white (regardless of whether the headlights are on or off); pointer gauges are designed in red. Also configured in white are the graphics of the multifunctional display (MFA) located between the tachometer and speedometer – standard in all equipment versions effective immediately. Analogous to the Golf and Passat, a new generation of steering wheel is making its way onto the Golf Plus, perfected in touch and appearance.
If the Volkswagen is ordered with automatic climate control (Climatronic), a new user interface developed for control of temperature and ventilation is included.
New technologies I – innovative engines
The new Golf Plus will be offered with five gasoline engines (59 kW / 80 PS to 118 kW / 160 PS) and four new turbo-diesel engines (66 kW / 90 PS to 103 kW / 140 PS). All engines are four-cylinder, all engines are charged starting at 90 PS, all engines fulfill the Euro-5 emissions standard. And with the exception of the base variants, any of the gasoline and diesel engines may be paired with a 6-speed or 7-speed dual clutch transmission (DSG) – this signifies the retirement of the classic automatic with torque-converter lockup clutch in the Volkswagen Golf Plus VI and its replacement by DSG technology.
For a better understanding of just how efficiently the DSGs work, consider the 90 kW / 122 PS strong Golf Plus TSI (1.4 liter displacement) with 7-speed DSG: This 200 km/h fast Volkswagen is satisfied with just 6.3 liters fuel per 100 kilometers (146 g/km CO2).
New Common Rail TDI
After the Golf, in early 2009 Volkswagen will also fully convert the Golf Plus over to common rail engines with four valves per cylinder. The TDIs output 66 kW / 90 PS, 77 kW / 105 PS, 81 kW / 110 PS and 103 kW / 140 PS. Right at the car’s market launch, TDIs will be available with 110 PS and 140 PS. Always on board with all diesels: a diesel particulate filter (DPF). Besides being fuel efficient and dynamic, the new TDI engines are also characterized by noticeably good low-noise properties.
Also pioneering are the car’s low fuel consumption values: the 189 km/h fast Volkswagen Golf Plus VI TDI with 110 PS consumes just 5.1 liters fuel per 100 kilometers on average. CO2 emissio­ns of the 2.0 liter TDI are just 134 g/km.
Running at an equally excellent level underway is the Golf Plus TDI with 140 PS. In this 2.0 liter version, exactly 5.1 liters of diesel flow to the common rail injection per 100 kilometers on average: that is 0.8 liter less than on the TDI with pump-nozzle technology, which was already very efficient. In parallel, Volkswagen has reduced CO2 emissions on the 204 km/h fast Golf Plus TDI from 153 to 135 g/km!
New technologies II – Park Assist
For the first time on the Volkswagen Golf Plus VI, the updated model generation offers the parking assistant “Park Assist”. The system enables nearly automatic reverse parking parallel to the roadway. The driver only needs to actuate the gas pedal, brake and clutch. Meanwhile, the Golf Plus steers into the premeasured parking space, controlled by sensors.
New technologies III – Rearview camera
Also new aboard the Golf Plus is the optional rearview camera – “Rear Assist”. The camera is located in the VW em­blem in the hatch. As soon as reverse gear is engaged, the VW logo swivels upward, together with the camera, to scan the space behind the Volkswagen Golf Plus VI from this position. The system may be ordered in combination with the RCD 510 and RNS 510 touchscreen radio and radio-navigation systems. Camera images are transferred directly to the touchscreen.
New technologies IV – Visual Parking Assistant
If the Golf Plus is ordered with “ParkPilot” or “Park Assist” – together with one of the radio or radio-navigation systems RCD 310, RNS 310, RCD 510 or RNS 510 – a new visual display may be accessed as an alternative to the rearview camera. The “Visual Parking Assistant” shows a bird’s eye view of the vehicle in the display and symbolically represents potential obstacles in the front and rear areas, precisely where they are actually located.
New technologies V – Adaptive Cruise Control ACC
Another new assistance system on the Golf Plus is “Adaptive Cruise Control (ACC)”. When “ACC” is activated, the Volkswagen Golf Plus VI automatically brakes and accelerates based on laser measurements. The driver preselects a speed between 30 and 210 km/h. Important: “Adaptive Cruise Control (ACC)” not only maintains the preselected speed, but also the preselected distance to the next vehicle in traffic.
Golf Plus Trendline
Volkswagen will offer this high-roof version of the Golf in the three equipment lines “Trendline”, “Comfortline” and “Highline”. “Highline” replaces the previous top version “Sportline”.
The entry-level “Trendline” is anything but a spartan version. Standard equipment includes safety fea­tures such as six airbags, crash-active head restraints, and ESP on board. Comfort is perfected by such details as a climate control system (Clima­tic), power windows, height-adjustable driver’s seat, new and appealing fabric seat covers (“Flow”), longitudinal adjustment of the rear bench seat, multifunctional display (MFA), a rear window antenna, chrome bezels on the air vents, power steering with speed-dependent control, green tinted glass and central locking. The outside mirrors, door handles and bumpers are also painted in car color. The standard roof rails are kept in black.
Golf Plus Comfortline
The Volkswagen Golf Plus VI Comfortline is equipped with even more features. Standard equipment supplemental to the Trendline version includes 16-inch wheels with size 205 tires, side guard strips also in car color, chrome accents on the radiator grille, a storage compartment in the roofliner, folding tables and pockets on the seatbacks of the front seats, special seat covers (“Porch Studio F”), comfort seats and height adjustable front passenger’s seat, bag hooks in the cargo area, center armrest in front, cruise control (GRA), ParkPilot in front and rear, leather steering wheel, gearshift knob and parking brake lever, dual cargo floor and the new RCD 210 radio-CD system.
Golf Plus Highline
“Highline” – the top version of a model series – is an equipment designation with a great tradition at Volkswagen. Similar to the Golf, it was adopted again for this model series, to retire the previous “Sportline” versions in parallel with a restructuring of equipment lines. The Golf Plus Highline furnishes additional details such as sport seats (center panels in Alcantara), fog lights with static turn lighting, center armrest in front, Multifunctional Display Plus, automatic climate control (Climatronic), silver painted roof rails, winter package (including heated seats, headlight cleaning system), RCD 210 radio-CD system, multi­functional steering wheel and 17-inch alloy wheels (“Porto” type).
Also available as options on all versions are details such as bi-xenon headlights with curve lighting, multifunctional steering wheels, eight different types of alloy wheels (15 to 18 inch), a sport package (including sport chassis, tire pressure monitoring and tinted side windows), nine metallic and pearl effect colors, three radio-CD and two radio-navigation ­systems, several hands-free systems, a sound system, Mobile Device Interface (MDI) as an interface for audio devices with USB connector and a digital receiver module (DAB) for the radio systems. So this all-around car not only offers a plus in space, but also a plus when it comes to individualization.
Volkswagen has today unveiled the second generation Golf Plus at the Bologna Motor Show in Italy.
The updated design of the new Volkswagen Golf Plus VI forges a link to the bodystyle of the sixth generation Golf hatchback and gives a distinctive and dynamic appearance. The front is dominated by the horizontally aligned band of the radiator grille with two high-gloss black cross-bars and an integrated Volkswagen roundel, between revised headlights.
Exterior styling revisions continue with a slightly lower profile than the previous generation and with newly designed integrated roof rails. At the rear, the new Volkswagen Golf Plus VI has a fully colour-coded redesigned bumper and revised ‘cherry red’ rear lights incorporating LED technology. The exterior styling modifications are complemented by a range of new wheel and tyre options, including 18-inch ‘Bilbao’ alloy wheels from Volkswagen Individual.
Inside the cabin, further improvements have been made and the new Golf Plus reaches a new level of quality while continuing to be one of the most practical and versatile vehicles in its class. New upholstery materials and details are carried over from the new Golf, while clearly defined white backlit instruments, with brushed chrome surrounds, steering wheel options and air conditioning systems are similar to those in the new Golf and Passat CC.
Engines are still to be confirmed but a range of advanced petrol and diesels add further refinement to the revised model, with improved levels of fuel economy and reduced emissions. Both petrol and diesel models are linked to either a five- or six-speed manual or a six- or seven-speed DSG gearbox.
One petrol option will be a 1.4-litre 122 PS TSI engine which is forecast to return 44.8 mpg with carbon dioxide emissions of 146 g/km and a top speed of 124 mph. Common rail TDI engines, all fitted with a Diesel Particulate Filter (DPF) will be available with outputs between 90 PS and 140 PS. The 2.0-litre TDI 140 PS has a top speed of 127 mph, and is expected to emit just 135 g/km while returning 55.4 mpg.
For the first time on the Golf Plus, Volkswagen’s ParkAssist will be offered. This system has the ability to operate the steering automatically during reverse parallel parking manoeuvres. A rear-view camera, mounted behind the Volkswagen roundel on the bootlid, is also available as an option. The system, currently available on the new Golf, Tiguan and Passat CC, transmits an image and graphic guidelines to the dash-mounted radio or navigation screen to assist with parking.
Prices, engines and specifications for the new Volkswagen Golf Plus VI will be announced closer to the vehicle’s UK launch in Spring 2009.
The all-around car: Within just three and a half years, the Golf Plus has made a name for itself as an established product in the Golf lineup. Its brand identity: clever like a van, compact like a Golf. This is now being followed up by a Golf Plus that has been further improved in many aspects, and in some cases with drastically improved fuel economy: the new common rail TDI engines themselves have reduced fuel consumption by up to 0.8 liters fuel per 100 kilometers, depending on the power level. A European-wide market launch will already take place in March 2009.
Visually, the new “Plus” forges a link to the classic body style of the just introduced sixth Golf generation. This is especially apparent at the front end. The rear bumper and roof rails were also redesigned. New steel and alloy wheels round out the exterior package of visual modifications. Inside, the further improved Volkswagen Golf Plus VI sports details like new upholstery materials and details also implemented in the Golf such as the new generation instruments, steering wheel options and the user interface to the automatic climate control system (Climatronic).
Technically, the Golf Plus also implements details that the new Golf introduced for the first time in this Volkswagen segment. Besides the new, fuel-efficient and very quiet common rail turbo-diesel engines (66 kW / 90 PS to 103 kW / 140 PS), they include numerous other innovations. The conventional automatic transmission is being eliminated on the Volkswagen Golf Plus VI and is being replaced by 6-speed and 7-speed dual clutch transmissions (DSG) that are as fuel-efficient as they are agile. Other new options on the Golf Plus are “Adaptive Cruise Control” (ACC), the “Park Assist” parking assistant and a rearview camera. Last but not least, the equipment lines were also restructured (Trendline, Comfortline and Highline as top version).


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Golf Plus VI Revealed (Phunkshon)*

why does it look like a minivan ?


----------



## C.S Bishop (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Volkswagen Golf Plus VI Revealed (mr lee)*








I see a Versa.


----------



## nachtmusik (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Golf Plus VI Revealed (C.S Bishop)*

the golf has finally reached minivan status...


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Golf Plus VI Revealed (nachtmusik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nachtmusik* »_the golf has *finally* reached minivan status...

... has the same proportions as the old Golf Plus.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Golf Plus VI Revealed (mr lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_why does it look like a minivan ?
because it is


----------



## mkIIIVDUB (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Golf Plus VI Revealed (Phunkshon)*

why arent vws boxy anymore? whats the hell happened?


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Golf Plus VI Revealed (mkIIIVDUB)*

My MkIII isn't boxy - although the MkVI certainly is much edgier than the MkV (and looks more like a MkIII or MkIV in that respect).
Let me ask a question, why are the youngest people often the most conservative, with regard to design changes?









PS: MkV in comparison:


















_Modified by feels_road at 6:28 PM 12-3-2008_


----------



## Skid-Mark (Aug 24, 2008)

Very bulbus looking.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Golf Plus VI Revealed (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_because it is









does it come with sliding doors?


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Golf Plus VI Revealed (mr lee)*

Many mini-mini and super-mini vans don't come with sliding doors.
However, whether this can be considered to be a super-mini van is debatable. It's just a taller Golf with higher, more upright seating and a bit more space - preferred by some young families. Remember, the Golf (-class) is the #1 _family car_ in Europe - it's not or not only an entry-level young-folks sports hatch.


----------



## nachtmusik (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Golf Plus VI Revealed (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_My MkIII isn't boxy - although the MkVI certainly is much edgier than the MkV (and looks more like a MkIII or MkIV in that respect).
Let me ask a question, why are the youngest people often the most conservative, with regard to design changes?









PS: MkV in comparison:

















_Modified by feels_road at 6:28 PM 12-3-2008_

i understand the technical similarities, but i think the mkv is cleaner and pulls off the "plus-ness" much better. maybe it's just the pictures deceiving me...or the color.


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Golf Plus VI Revealed (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_
preferred by some young families. Remember, the Golf (-class) is the #1 _family car_ in Europe - it's not or not only an entry-level young-folks sports hatch.
bingo


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Volkswagen Golf Plus VI Revealed (nachtmusik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nachtmusik* »_i understand the technical similarities, but i think the mkv is cleaner and pulls off the "plus-ness" much better. maybe it's just the pictures deceiving me...or the color.


You have a point there - the MkVI Golf Plus looks a bit like one of those small Mercedes cars. I am also a sucker for blue, so the beige certainly isn't helping much. But if you compare the rear views, you can IMO better see what they attempted to do. I would need to see these in real life for a better judgment.


----------



## aarya-mking3 (Aug 17, 2008)

ewww.


----------



## DUB_SOLID (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (aarya-mking3)*

i threw up in my mouth just now.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

Tiguan on the inside, ugly Betty on the outside.. er' I mean Pontiac Vibe


----------

